# FR: prendre à/sur



## Icetrance

Bonjour,

En anglais, on ne peut dire que "*take from/off/off of",* à la différence du français où l'on peut dire "prendre à/sur/dans (y a-t-il d'autres? LOL).

J'ai pris la lettre à terre.
J'ai pris la lettre au sol.
J'ai pris la lettre sur le sol.

J'ai pris cet article sur la Toile.
J'ai pris cet article à la Toile (c'est rare que j'entende ça)

Je l'ai pris dans le tiroir.
Je l'ai pris au tiroir (je n'entends jamais cela).

Je pense que "prendre à" est toujours convenable dans les phrases ci-dessus? Seriez-vous d'accord?

Merci d'avance


----------



## gillyfr

"Prendre à" signifie pour moi "take from" pour la plupart, d'où "je lui ai pris le livre" ("j'ai pris le livre à lui" en fait). Dans les premiers exemples, le "à" signifie l'endroit où se trouvait la lettre quand tu l'a prise (de même pour "dans" dans l'exemple du tiroir).  "Sur la Toile" est une expression exceptionnelle, calquée sur l'anglais "on the web".

Les autres exemples que tu cites en anglais sont des "modal verbs" (je ne sais pas le dire en français) qui se traduisent, au grand chagrin des francophones, par un seul verbe en français.  On peut aussi dire "take to" - "I've taken to him in a big way", "take in" - "it's difficult to take it all in", "take out" - "can I take you out to dinner?", "take down" - "he needs to be taken down a peg or two", "take up" - "my skirt needs to be taken up", "take on" - "the champ is taking on a contender from out of town tonight".


----------



## Icetrance

Icetrance said:


> Bonjour,
> 
> En anglais, on ne peut dire que "*take from/off/off of",* à la différence du français où l'on peut dire "prendre à/sur/dans (y a-t-il d'autres? LOL).
> 
> _J'ai pris la lettre à terre._
> _J'ai pris la lettre au sol._
> _J'ai pris la lettre sur le sol._
> 
> _J'ai pris cet article sur la Toile._
> _J'ai pris cet article à la Toile_ (c'est rare que j'entende ça_)_
> 
> _Je l'ai pris dans le tiroir._
> _Je l'ai pris au tiroir_ (je n'entends que rarement ça)
> 
> Je pense que "prendre à" est toujours convenable dans les phrases ci-dessus? Seriez-vous d'accord?
> 
> Merci d'avance


 
One can also say "to take out of" (prendre dans).


----------



## geostan

Icetrance said:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je pense que "prendre à" est toujours convenable dans les phrases ci-dessus? Seriez-vous d'accord?
> 
> Merci d'avance



Pour moi, non. Employez plutôt la préposition plus spécifique (sur, dans, sous).

Je l'ai pris dans le tiroir,sur la table, sous la chaise, etc.
_A_ serait le choix pour les expressions figées ou pour les personnes.

Cheers!


----------



## Icetrance

geostan said:


> Pour moi, non. Employez plutôt la préposition plus spécifique (sur, dans, sous).
> 
> Je l'ai pris dans le tiroir,sur la table, sous la chaise, etc.
> _A_ serait le choix pour les expressions figées ou pour les personnes.
> 
> Cheers!


 

I agree that the "more specific" pronoun seems more common, but I think that one can say "j'ai pris cet article à la Toile."

Exemple:

J'ai pris les vêtements à la voiture.


----------



## valskyfrance

Icetrance said:


> I agree that the "more specific" pronoun seems more common, but I think that one can say "j'ai pris cet article à la Toile."
> 
> Exemple:
> 
> J'ai pris les vêtements à la voiture.


 
bonsoir,
j'ai pris cet article *sur* la Toile
j'ai *pris *les vêtements *dans *la voiture
j'ai *sorti* les vêtements *de *la voiture


----------



## Icetrance

valskyfrance said:


> bonsoir,
> j'ai pris cet article *sur* la Toile
> j'ai *pris *les vêtements *dans *la voiture
> j'ai *sorti* les vêtements *de *la voiture


 

Merci, je savais on ne dirait pas "je l'ai pris à la voiture".  Je voulais dire:

Est-il impossible de dire "j'ai pris cet article à la Toile." J'entends toujours "Je l'ai pris sur la Toile"?


----------



## valskyfrance

Icetrance said:


> Merci, je savais on ne dirait pas "je l'ai pris à la voiture". Je voulais dire:
> 
> Est-il impossible de dire "j'ai pris cet article à la Toile." J'entends toujours "Je l'ai pris sur la Toile"?


*
Non tu dois dire *sur *la Toile


----------



## Icetrance

Merci tout le monde!!!

Je comprends tout très très bien. Je ne sais pas d'où venait toute cette confusion.


----------



## valskyfrance

Icetrance said:


> Merci tout le monde!!!
> 
> Je comprends tout très très bien. Je ne sais pas d'où venait toute cette confusion.


 
my pleasure


----------



## Icetrance

valskyfrance said:


> my pleasure


 

J'ai oublié une toute petite chose. Peut-on dire les phrases qui suivent (to pick up off the ground/floor).


_J'ai ramassé l'objet à terre._
_J'ai pris l'objet à terre._
_J'ai pris l'objet par terre._
_J'ai pris l'objet sur le sol_
_J'ai pris l'objet au sol (je pense que non)_


----------



## gillyfr

In Quebec, "à terre" is common (no doubt in some regions of France as well) but people from France would normally say "par terre". "Au sol" would mean "take it from" - modal and not where the object is.  This isn't very clear, but I think you're getting the meaning now.


----------



## Icetrance

gillyfr said:


> In Quebec, "à terre" is common (no doubt in some regions of France as well) but people from France would normally say "par terre". "Au sol" would mean "take it from" - modal and not where the object is. This isn't very clear, but I think you're getting the meaning now.


 

Thanks! Je comprends très bien sauf pour les deux dernières phrases. Geostan was right in his explanation.

I'm just not sure about:

J'ai pris l'objet sur le sol (I think you can say that)

I don't think you can say "J'ai pris l'objet au sol."


----------



## gillyfr

yes, I missed Geostan's explanation - it's the right one


----------



## Icetrance

gillyfr said:


> yes, I missed Geostan's explanation - it's the right one


 
I'm almost certain you can say "Je l'ai sur le sol", but not "je l'ai pris au sol".

Yes, Geostan is right. But, there are exceptions like "à terre/par terre."

Prepositions are really hard to master in another language. 

Oh my God! I think I have finally mastered this after all these years. This is about the only thing that I had a few doubts about. Quant à ma difficulté, c'est arrangé ou réglé, si tu veux (sous toutes réserves)


----------



## valskyfrance

Icetrance said:


> J'ai oublié une toute petite chose. Peut-on dire les phrases qui suivent (to pick up off the ground/floor).
> 
> 
> _J'ai ramassé l'objet à terre._
> _J'ai pris l'objet à terre._
> _J'ai pris l'objet par terre._
> _J'ai pris l'objet sur le sol_
> _J'ai pris l'objet au sol (je pense que non)_




"j'ai pris l'objet au sol" est une erreur.


----------



## Icetrance

valskyfrance said:


> "j'ai pris l'objet au sol" est une erreur.


 
Voilà... enfin j'y arrive.

Remerci beaucoup.


----------

